# Mac beeping upon start-up



## theartistchick (May 11, 2007)

I have a G4 quicksilver older Mac but loaded with great programs. It won't boot up. It just beeps when I try to turn it on.
Does anyone know what might be wrong with it?

Thanks in advance!! Y'all rock!!


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Power-On Self-Test Beep Definition - Part 1- http://support.apple.com/kb/TA43884?viewlocale=en_US


----------

